# RangeRoverSport



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

detailed gf's bro's RRS on the weekend, then went out for a photoshoot :thumb: what a stunning car inside and out, deffo 1st car on my list when i can afford one :argie:

used 50D/17-40/CPL + ND grads at the time, and then after quite a fair bit of PP'ing IN LR2, went for moody look -























































(rear reg plate cloning needs some more work, but meh :/ )

cheers

drew


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

like those, figure #4 would be better without the barbed wire.

I'd probably have used it somewhere, too....

Bret


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

cheers mate - yeh could clone it out, wouldn't take long. might do it laters

drew


----------



## flanker (Feb 18, 2008)

Really good atmospheric shots.
If I had to be really picky...lose the tax disc!:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great pics Drew :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great pictures there :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Also what is PP'ing.. I presume LR2 is lightroom?

Thanks, Ed


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Edward101 said:


> Also what is PP'ing.. I presume LR2 is lightroom?
> 
> Thanks, Ed


I think it's post processing. Like fine editing RAWs for white balance, exposure etc..

I think, I may be wrong


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Aaahh ok... I shoot in RAW and use Photoshop CS4 (raw adjustments or something along those lines.. really cant remember). I just thought the PP'ing was something different


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Great pics there!!! :thumb:

I'd like an idiots guide on how to do the B & W with spot colour details, I've got P'Shop 7.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

take the saturation down, increase the black point would be a good start.

Bret


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm liking the mood of the shots a lot - nice work! :thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks cool 

But do yourself a favour, if you want a RaRo then buy a full size one, not a half attempt D3 in fancy clothes.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

cheers all 



slim_boy_fat said:


> Great pics there!!! :thumb:
> 
> I'd like an idiots guide on how to do the B & W with spot colour details, I've got P'Shop 7.


fake an extra ND grad in the sky, faff with contrast/curves/black/fill light + also reduce individual colours' saturation



dew1911 said:


> Looks cool
> 
> But do yourself a favour, if you want a RaRo then buy a full size one, not a half attempt D3 in fancy clothes.


lol @ full size one, this is more than capable enough on off road conditions - not that you'd ever need it to do that, you buy a RR to seperate from the peasants. wouldn't call 55k fancy clothes - regardless imo the 'normal' RR has too much of a horsey look about it. much prefer the front and rear lights on the sport :thumb:

db


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

wow those pics are amazing, i love the first one, looks like somthing that RR would use for there promotion pics,

i wish i could take pics like those,


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Number 1 and 4 are stonking pictures!


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Excellent shots mate! just the style I like :thumb:


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

love no 2  great shots, moody FTW


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I love those, moody and menacing  

2 and 4 are the stand out ones for me :thumb:


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

I wish i could do pics like this. Awsome work.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nicp2007 said:


> wow those pics are amazing, i love the first one, looks like somthing that RR would use for there promotion pics,
> 
> i wish i could take pics like those,


thanks nic 



byrnes said:


> Number 1 and 4 are stonking pictures!


thanks byrnes 



byngmeister said:


> Excellent shots mate! just the style I like :thumb:


cheers matey 



stink said:


> love no 2  great shots, moody FTW


thx stink 



Multipla Mick said:


> I love those, moody and menacing
> 
> 2 and 4 are the stand out ones for me :thumb:


thanks mick, both my faves aswell 



Select Detailing said:


> I wish i could do pics like this. Awsome work.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gareth


cheers gareth :thumb:

drew


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Mate they are awesome!

The great thing about this site is its making me want to get into car photography! I only have a 5mega pixel Kodak at the moment, but can you explain is simple terms how you did that? I'd love to be able to photograph my own car in this way!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

REALLY good shots


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

cheers kev



woodybeefcake said:


> Mate they are awesome!
> 
> The great thing about this site is its making me want to get into car photography! I only have a 5mega pixel Kodak at the moment, but can you explain is simple terms how you did that? I'd love to be able to photograph my own car in this way!


cheers matey - will post up the originals later, they're a lot different from the finals lol :thumb:

drew


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i look forward to seeing them,

it would be good to see how the originals look, would be good to see what a difference editing can make :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

See I understand how you have edited it, its just I'm interested to see the originals and what the actual photographic process was!


----------

